# case N40 blade belt+214 belt drive leaking oil



## reallygone (May 16, 2011)

I have a N40 deck that needs a blade belt not the belt to engine,#C23810,I think.
Anyone have any luck with good replacement belts? Case belts lasted a long time
but were expensive. This is a spare deck in case the 44" has problems.
I also have an old 214 belt driven Case mower that is leaking oil from the rear pulley on the engine. Am I going to have to get it rebuilt or junk it.
thanks Jane


----------

